# Camera Land's Deal of the Day - 12/31/13 - Zeiss



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.










OK, This promotion is going to blow you away. We came up with this to start out 2014 with an off the wall offer....

*Buy any Zeiss Duralyt Riflescope*, new or demo, and g*et a free Zeiss Terra 8x42 Binocular* with your purchase.

This is a limited time offer so if you're interested do not hesitate.
There is nothing to fill out or mail in. We will send along the Zeiss Terra 8x42 Binocular with your Duralyt.

*This is on your choice of the:*

Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36

Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 2-8x42

or

Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 3-12x50

* Made in Germany *

Duralyt scopes offer a distinctly superior target acquisition view. Newly designed optics feature modern multi-layer coatings and provide high light transmission for outstanding image quality and brightness.

The construction and functionality of this fine sighting system is up to the high standards that people have come to expect from Zeiss - just remarkable. The robust and waterproof 30 mm main-tube is filled with dry nitrogen to ensure all-weather performance. The low-key dark gray finish is refined yet muted. It is parallax free from 109.4 yards or 100 meters to infinity. The target-type turrets are lockable, and they offer ⅓ MOA adjustments with a squared adjustment range of 110.2 inches at 100 yards. The Reticle 6 is placed in the second focal plane. This riflescope is a lightweight choice for optimum use during day hunting.

*Optical Performance*
Multi coating reduces flare, improves contrast, increases light transmission
Twilight factors of 3.4 at 1.2x and 13.4 at 5x indicate low-light performance levels

*Operational Details*
Precision adjustments: ⅓ MOA W&E correction
Parallax free at 109.4 yards / 100 m to infinity
Second focal plane positioning maintains the reticle's dimensions throughout the magnification range
Reticle 6 features a 4-post cross hair configuration. Three medium weight posts at 3, 6, and 9 o'clock morph into light weight crosshairs. A single stadia resides at 12 o'clock and intersects the crosshairs

*Construction and Design*
Nitrogen filled fogproof and waterproof performance
30 mm main-tube machined from a single piece of aluminum
Premium Eloxal coating provides safe protection against scratches
Dark grey finished anodized surface with deep black rubber operating elements

*BTW,* a portion of every Zeiss sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order. These prices may not be posted on our site so please call for these opportunities.*

*** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

*Happy New Year from our families to yours*


----------

